
U.S. Donors, Not French Billionaires, Are Paying to Fix Notre Dame - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-14/us-donors-not-french-tycoons-foot-notre-dame-works-bills
======
numberwhun
I don't get why anyone is donating money to rebuild Notre Dame.

#1. The church has a plethoric abundance of money seeing as how it PAYS NO
TAXES!!! #2. The timber needed to rebuild has been grown on the grounds of
Versaille for over a century.

This rebuilding has been planned since the last time it was destroyed and had
to be rebuilt, during the French Revolution. Ridiculous that people would
throw away their money at something that was already planned for.

------
malchow
"The Friends of Notre Dame de Paris was founded in 2017, and its president,
Michel Picaud, estimates that 90% of the donations it has received have come
from American donors."

